# Ormond beach fishing next week.



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

My wife and I are heading to Ormond Beach for our 27th wedding anniversary next week and I need to know what the requirements are to surf fish in Florida. To date, I have only fished in my home state of NC. Is the fishing license going to be crazy high $$ for out of state? Also, where would be a good place to fish around Ormond? I also was wondering if I can drive on the beach there. Thanks in advance for the help.

Brad


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Driving on the beach is allowed at Daytona and New Smyrna mostly, but there are some areas of Ormond that allow driving. New Smyrna is the shark bite capital of the world, so if you get in the water, be safe.

http://www.volusia.org/services/public-protection/beach-safety/beach-driving-and-parking.stml

A 3 day non-resident license is $17.00 and a 7 day is $30.00, so pretty pricey. I travel to FL a few times a year for business, so I get an annual for $47.00.

http://myfwc.com/license/recreational/saltwater-fishing/

If those fees seem high to you and you still want to fish, Flagler Beach has a nice pier just North of Ormond. A day pass is $6.00 for 1 pole, $1.00 for an additional pole.

http://www.cityofflaglerbeach.com/thepier

You can find some nice Pompano in the surf this time of year. I caught a 14-incher last year in October off Flagler Beach.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

There are also numerous inshore public access fishing areas in the area - most do require a saltwater license.

http://www.saltchef.com/catch_fish/FL/Volusia/fishing_piers.html


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

Thanks. I do not mind spending $30 for a week of fishing at all. What are the good bait shops in the area?


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

Good luck man. Should be a good week &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

> New Smyrna is the shark bite capital of the world, so if you get in the water, be safe.


LOL - _*ALL*_ of Florida's East Coast waters are shark infested !! being safe has nothing to do with it.
Many swimmers and surfers are "being safe". But, they still wind up on the 6 O'Clock news bleeding through their bandages.
If you go past knee deep in the surf, you take the inherent risk of being bitten, stung, jabbed or poked by something.
It is just something we put up with.......

Florida is also the Lightning Capital of the Nation . . . if you hear thunder OR see a dark cloud coming towards you - CLEAR THE BEACH !!

Hope you have a great vacation !!


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

I'll take my chances on the sharks and lighting. As long as they get me while I have a line in the water, I'll be a happy man!


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

They do seem to be thicker in that particular area though due to the inlet bringing lots of food - that's also what makes it good for fishing. The interesting thing about FL water though is you can actually see the sharks in the water, and for the most part they don't pay us any attention.


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

Headed out in the morning. I've had a good 3 days here at Fort Fisher, now it's time to try the waters further south!


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

The Florida waters are not treating me well so far. I went to Flagler beach yesterday but only caught 1 small drum and 1 small whiting. I'll be heading back out in a few minutes.


----------



## FishZen (Apr 1, 2013)

There have been numerous reports of pompano being caught in Flagler to Ormond. Baits of choice are live clams, blue crab, sand fleas (if you can find them) and fishbites. Place your bait on the second sand bar, in the trough, or just over the shoreline breaker until you find where the pomps are running.


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

I was going to go to Flagler this morning but the wife wanted to go the the jetty. I did catch a couple of 3 foot black tips on some cut bait yesterday. Everybody that was swimming around me got out of the water pronto! It was fun pulling them in on my small rod. It's about time to pack up though and say adiós to Florida. We're leaving pretty early in the morning heading back to NC. It's been fun. A day fishing the surf, and not catching much, is still better than my best day at work!


----------

